# Golden algae eater (disease diagnosis required)



## Juzza (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey guys, my fish is having trouble breathing, i have attached an image of him. it initially occured because of a possible injury? and while i was away last week my family overfed the tank and there was alot of rotting food. The fish is in a 5 foot by 2/1/2 feet tank. It is frequently at the surface and gulping for air. 

Can someone help with a diagnosis and treatment...iv had a read of a few things but, wondering what your thoughts were on this matter.

Justin


----------



## Juzza (Apr 28, 2010)

One last thing, iv done 2 25% water change in the past 4 days. Going to go home tomorrow...possibly get some sort of treatment.

Another thing is...i dont have a quarantine tank.

Justin


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Justin, welcome to TFK. Your poor GAE. He doesn't look well at all. I can't say what may be wrong but hopefully someone will have some good advice to give. 
How long have you had him, how long has your tank been set up, what other tankmates are in the tank with him, and are you able to post your water parameters, ie: ph, ammonia, nitrIte, nitrAte?


----------



## Juzza (Apr 28, 2010)

Hes been in the tank for almost a year, introduced 7 clown loaches about 6 months ago (10-15cm). Some other residents are red lined torpedo barbs and congo tetras...i do fortnightly changes of water. 

He didnt eat any pelleted food, brine shrimp or blood worms. He only ate the algae on the glass and the veg tablets. 

Havnt tested my water parameters =\ ... but i think its got something to do with the over feeding and rotting food in the tank + injury. Possibly something fungal. 

Yeh, he died today =[ when i got back home...his stomach seemed very brown internally. maybe the fungi went systemic. Who knows. Thanks for the kind words.

Justin


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost him. Your tank sounds alot like mine! I also keep clowns, congos and Denison barbs. I do weekly water changes in mine. Do you have any pics you can share? I'd love to see your tank and fish!


----------

